
$1B locked in Ethereum's DeFi - spir
https://imgur.com/a/1WZdqam
======
bouncycastle
It's mostly because the price of Ether has been going up lately.

On the other hand, the amount of Ether locked has started to go down. That's
because as the price of Ether goes up, less is needed to be locked as
collateral.

